# NSFW help to find a comic yiff



## frame9000 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do not know if this is the proper place to ask.

Do not take offense at what I'm asking because I'm afraid that cause some embarrassment ... if Icause ... my apologies.

I need your help to find a specific comic yiff.

I think the beginning starts showing two characters, a dragon and the other does not know, they enter a forest looking for something and end up finding a horse bathing e. .. needless to say what happened right?

I've looked it up in furry galleries I frequent, but did not.

I thought you could help me ... if possible.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 12, 2011)

NSFW
http://www.e621.net/post?tags=Dragon+horse+comic+&commit=Search
NSFW

Have you tried that? :S


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2011)

Dear mods: Can we give users the special title "Stupid Pornhound" when they come in asking "hey I need to find a certain porn comic"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2011)

frame9000 said:


> I do not know if this is the proper place to ask.
> 
> Do not take offense at what I'm asking because I'm afraid that cause some embarrassment ... if Icause ... my apologies.
> 
> ...


Search on lemonparty.org(obviously nsfw for porn), next time you have  a question about a yiff comic, just try searching there first.  It's your one stop find all for yiff comics, including pay for yiff that you wouldn't regularly find for free elsewhere.  So it's a really good site for your needs.
Besides I don't think is the right place to ask anyhow, this is a pg-13 forum.
coolface.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2011)

...everyone and their mother knows about lemonparty, CF.  Could at least pick something less well-known.


----------



## frame9000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm new here in the forum and I'm not sure how his organization, so I said to pay for the topic if I had done something wrong.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2011)

e621 generally has pretty comprehensive tags. Using it to search for 'dragon horse comic rating:explicit' would probably reveal it.

However, this forum really isn't the sort of site you want to join up to request porn from. www.fchan.us is more suited to that kind of endeavour.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2011)

english is not his first language apparently.  wonder what IS his first language


----------



## frame9000 (Oct 13, 2011)

PT-BR.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2011)

frame9000 said:


> PT-BR.


What the hell does, "PT-BR" mean?


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What the hell does, "PT-BR" mean?



  The answer to Tycho's previous question, "what is his first language"; it's a *P*or*T*ugeuse dialect.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What the hell does, "PT-BR" mean?



Portuguese language, Brazilian dialect.  What he gave is formatted in a standard way.  I'm drawing a blank on the standard name, but it's an ISO standard if my memory isn't failing me completely.


----------



## frame9000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Isso mesmo.
O meu idioma Ã© o PortuguÃªs.
That's right.
My language is Portuguese.


----------

